# How to remove stains



## jo123 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi,

One question! How can I remove stains from my dog's facial hair (especially his moustache)??? I've tried almost everything. Any ideas???


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

There is a lot of information already on the board about this. Try searching for "staining" or "tear staining". The members here are so helpful, and you will get more information than you can read!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

jo123
Where in Greece are you? I lived in Athens for a year, ages ago, and loved it so much. Wonderful people, wonderful food!


----------



## jo123 (Mar 31, 2008)

I used to live in Athens too but now I live in Cyprus. Same language, same food!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is a link with some tips:

http://showdogs-l.com/whitecoatsurvey.htm

Personally, I don't use the whitening shampoos on a regular basis (the ones that use enzymes and not 'blue enhancers', there are 2 diff. types of whitening poos on the market) , it tends to break down the coat and make it more porous, thus, breaking and staining more to begin with, The best I've found is the bleach powder/cream mix (one showdog store online sells it, but I can't find it) But that takes super caution and a cooperative dog,

The MOM and peroxide worked pretty well too..

Course, these are more 'harsh' products, there are gentler ways but they never really worked


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love this stuff! This summer I moved to the south with the orange dirt that gets all over all of my dogs. All 3 have white feet. This stuff works wonders. It also works on my marking maltese urine stains on her leg. So it might work on beard. You can usually find the small bottle at shows if you want to try it out. But when I put it on, I generally leave it on for 5 mins and you can see all the color rinse right out of it.

http://www.ez-groom.com/catalog/crystalwhiteshampoo-p-8.html


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Hydrogen Peroxide and Milk of Magnesia ( 50 -50 mixture ) for the beard/mustache staining?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I never tried the MOM, but I sure did try many many other things! I remeber trying lemon juice and also a hydrogen peroxide mixture I found on the internet somewhere. I tried Stay White and also Crystal White. None of them really worked. I was hopeful, maybe I even thought it looked a bit better? I can tell you when the hair is freshly washed and dried it looks better since the stained area is fluffed through and not clumped together, but ultimately for me I never found a product or trick that really worked. If you can solve the probem the hair eventually grows out, so my best advice is to figure out what is causing the stains.

*Not so upbeat was it? Sorry. :redface: :Cry:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I was really wondering if the chew things that Dexter chews on is causing it. They do have a brown/red color to them.


----------

